# contrast and filters



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

Filters to control contrast. i understand that part of the equation. 


But can anyone really explain the method to determine the proper use of the color filters to print a color print using a no dichro color head?

 The ONLY filters im seeing made today are for black and white film and im curious how i would use them to do a color print on a non color head... as the old beseler 23c manual mentions GELATIN filters in the filter tray for making a color print.


----------



## Silversnapper (Jun 7, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> Filters to control contrast. i understand that part of the equation.
> 
> 
> But can anyone really explain the method to determine the proper use of the color filters to print a color print using a no dichro color head?


Basically the filters you mention are used to control the colour reproduction when using a non-dichoic enlarger head.  An very experienced colour printer will know what filters to use for a given colour negative that will give a pretty well balanced print and assemble them into a 'pack' for insertion into the filter tray of the enlarger. A print would then be made and the printer would assess the result and determine what, if any, changes to the filter 'pack' need to be made in order to give the colour baalance/quality of print that is needed.  For us mere mortals we have to rely on a colour analyser that will guide us in the use of which filters are needed to achieve the same result and the exposure time needed to do it.  

Please be aware that this is a very much simplified procedure and much more detailed study is required to fully understand and grasp what is quite a tricky procedure but, like riding as bicycle, once you've done it it gets much easier.  I started colour printing around 1980 and I have never seen or known anyone that doesn't use a dichroic head. I hope this helps.


----------

